# Results Time Line



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

According to the HRD webpage:

Results for the PO exam will be mailed out: 01 Aug 2003
List will be established (certified): 01 Nov 2003
Standings available on-line: 19 Nov 2003

Seems a little odd to me seeing as last time around the list was certified by September. Oh well, looks like the guys/gals hoping to get hired off the old list will get a few extra months.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

SEVEN MONTHS?! Yikes... oh well. Guess those Scantron sheets are harder to feed into the machine than I thought. Go HRD!

-Mike :sb:


----------

